# Lizards > Chameleons >  New and exciting addition to our growing zoo!

## python.princess

We picked this lil guy up at the Lake County Reptile Show in IL. He's already got some cool coloring developing- Can't wait to see how he turns out! Still workin on a name...









 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

He is adorable, I love those little guys, congrats Mel  :Good Job:

----------

_python.princess_ (02-08-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

I love Chameleons and that little guy is an absolute little doll! 

Congratulations on the new addition!

----------

_python.princess_ (02-08-2009)

----------


## tigerlily

Awww, he's adorable!  What a teeny, weeny cutie!   :Love:  

Congrats!  He's  lucky to have found himself such a great home.   :Clap:

----------

_python.princess_ (02-08-2009)

----------


## python.princess

Thanks you guys! I'm SOO freakin excited about him!

----------


## thatkindofgirl

He is super cute!! Ours do look kinda similar.. I will post more pics of mine as he grows if you do the same??.... :Very Happy:  Congrats on the new addition..

----------

_python.princess_ (02-11-2009)

----------


## juddb

Awesome!  He looks brutal!

----------

_python.princess_ (02-11-2009)

----------


## Argentra

Aww what a cutie!  :Very Happy:  Have fun with him, and make sure to have lots of safe, live plants in with him...veileds love to nibble leaves.  :Smile:

----------

_python.princess_ (02-11-2009)

----------


## STORMS

Freakin Sweet Mel!!!!  :Very Happy: 

What a cutie  :Razz: 

You guys coming out my way on Sunday? First round of drinks are on me  :Wink:

----------

_python.princess_ (02-11-2009)

----------


## python.princess

> Awesome!  He looks brutal!


Thanks Judd!




> Aww what a cutie!  Have fun with him, and make sure to have lots of safe, live plants in with him...veileds love to nibble leaves.


Yeah, we got a pothos for him. I thought I saw you over on the cham forum... I'm "Melanie" over there... Original, huh? :Razz: 




> He is super cute!! Ours do look kinda similar.. I will post more pics of mine as he grows if you do the same??.... Congrats on the new addition..


Oh, of course I will! I have a feeling we'll be taking LOTS of pics as he grows!  :Wink: 




> Freakin Sweet Mel!!!! 
> 
> What a cutie 
> 
> You guys coming out my way on Sunday? First round of drinks are on me


Thanks, dear! We'll actually be going to Jason's parents this weekend to meet his new nephew who's being born as we speak! Haha!

----------


## Patrick Long

How did I miss this....man, Im outta the loop.


Very nice lookin guy!

----------

_python.princess_ (02-11-2009)

----------


## python.princess

Haha! Thanks, Pat! 'Preciate it!

----------

